# High flyer



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

wow that's some amazing skills from Kody! At what age or months do you usually start training your dogs to jump? I'd like my pup to learn some jumps as he gets older, or at least walk up and down the stairs, he's quite eager to try and go up the stairs but I stop him asap because he's just to little and I don't want it to be too hard on his hips.


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

I start all my pups at about 8 weeks, with walking on a plank that is laying on the ground and laying one of the bars that I use for jumping on the ground and having them walk through a hula-hoop that is also at ground level. This is the beginning of teaching them confidence and a no fear factor of unusual objects, then you can work up to using a plank and laying it over a 4x4 block of wood and make a little teeter totter for them to walk across, and make everything fun and upbeat and with a lot of praise, this is all about confidence, and when working with objects such as for agility you dog/pup must approach all these things as a game, not a burden, when I teach agility I teach it to the dogs/pups as only an extreme fun game, its no different than them playing ball. its a fun game and that makes them excited about doing it!!!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Great Jump! That looks like fun. When Clancy was a Pup I was thinking about doing agility, until he grew into a Giant Galoof who wouldn't stand a chance against the Border Collies and Aussies. LOL

How soon do you start jumping? I've heard that you should wait until the pup grows before starting them jumping higher than a few inches.


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

You mentioned that you do not use training aids. What do you consider as training aids and what do you use for enticement instead?

It looks like Kody smiles when he's jumping. That's terrific!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Looks like you and Kody were jumping in that picture. Your dogs certainly seem very happy and fit. Maybe I should do some jumping myself! LOL!


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> Maybe I should do some jumping myself! LOL!


Me too!!!!!


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hi Goodtimn*

Hi, its lvngold from the old forum. I am glad to see Kody doing well, hope you are doing the same. 

Beau has gotten his CGC and is working on his TDI. I have a rescue, whose name is Dolly. She is a pitiful little girl, but making great strides daily. She came scared of everything and now is just a little nervous. She should be ready for her forever home soon. Would love to keep her as she and Beau are wonderful together, but DH says no:no: . We are working on him though.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey, my boys name is Kody too He could do this agility and it would come very natural for him. But he's not old enough to take on the jumps now...this isn't saying he don't high fly every now and again though cause he does. I've thought about Agility many times for him, he is working now in some hunting training.

Love your pics!


----------

